# Check-over my Ich/Quarentine setup! :)



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi guys. My fish have the Ich. One fish passed it another, seemed to disappear from everyone, but then it came back strong. Though, my one fish (Heni. Butterfly) seemed to be picking the spots off everyone. I seen him actually seem to remove them, where they were there and then after him following and attacking the other fish, it would seem to be gone. I've also seen the fish stop when he comes up and they seem to let him poke at the spots a couple times and they leave (after giving him a little swipe). Neat little observational tid-bit.

But onto the setup:

-30g tall rectangle tank
-30g rated for heavy filtration, skimmer (mini internal skimmer)
-heater set at 78
-two pumps on either side (one with venturi)
-4 decorations, two with multiple hiding spots
-a 20g filter with new carbon filters
-salinity meter (I use the MarineLand one, but I am not too worried, it seems pretty accurate (I wash it out before use with warm water, fill it with tank water, empty, and then fill, slap the side on the bucket (to remove bubbles on lever) and it has never given me off-numbers)). I have two different ones, I was trying to get two sets of equipment for both tanks up.

Planning to have an airline siphon from a bucket of R/O water to the tank with another leading from until the levels are achieved. Doing the opposite when the treatment completes in 8 weeks, but with a small pump in the intake bucket to keep the water circulated. Going down to 1.009.

Let me know if I am doing anything wrong or if there are any tips. Thanks!*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like your good to go from here.
You do realize that you have to keep the fish out of the DT for 6 weeks. The eggs are in there. If you just wanted to remove it form the fish, you could just Freshwater dip them, and you would be done with it.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Meh, I'd rather eradicate it and be done with the stupid thing.

but would the dip work on new fish? Or would it still be quarantine?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't understand. Whats on the fish is easily dealt with, by FW dipping them, that kills the parasite. But, the eggs are already in your DT, thats why your QTing your fish, so that when the eggs hatch there is no host for them, and they die out. I don't QT fish. And i'll tell you know. I have a Blue Hippo Tang (Dori for those who don't know) and I've had her for a couple years now, she had ICH when I first got her, no biggy, make sure she eats, and remains calm in a big environment. No worries, she beats it. Now, I haven't introduced a new fish to my tank in over 6 months, all of a sudden, ICH is showing on her again....Strange....... No worries, she beats it every time. She's healthy, and in a stress free environment. They can and will beat this parasite, but for some reason, it is able to remain in my tank for over 6 months without showing. Im not so sure about all the crap I have read about it myself. The parasite can't survive the pressure difference between SW and FW, this variance kills it with a FW bath, but it may also stress the crap out of your fish, and this will kill your fish. I don't like messing with fish, put em in the tank, keep em fed and stress free, and they will live healthy happy lives.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> You don't understand. Whats on the fish is easily dealt with, by FW dipping them, that kills the parasite. But, the eggs are already in your DT, thats why your QTing your fish, so that when the eggs hatch there is no host for them, and they die out. I don't QT fish. And i'll tell you know. I have a Blue Hippo Tang (Dori for those who don't know) and I've had her for a couple years now, she had ICH when I first got her, no biggy, make sure she eats, and remains calm in a big environment. No worries, she beats it. Now, I haven't introduced a new fish to my tank in over 6 months, all of a sudden, ICH is showing on her again....Strange....... No worries, she beats it every time. She's healthy, and in a stress free environment. They can and will beat this parasite, but for some reason, it is able to remain in my tank for over 6 months without showing. Im not so sure about all the crap I have read about it myself. The parasite can't survive the pressure difference between SW and FW, this variance kills it with a FW bath, but it may also stress the crap out of your fish, and this will kill your fish. I don't like messing with fish, put em in the tank, keep em fed and stress free, and they will live healthy happy lives.


Most fish develop partial resistance to ICH after they've had it. But Hippos are chronic carriers of the parasite. They harbor the microorganism in their gills while remaining asymptomatic...until they're slightly stressed. That entire genus of Tangs, and other Tangs too, are ICH magnets.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a tank full of Tangs, tell me something I don't know.








They may carry this with them and lord knows my Hippo keeps it with him, but, the parasite can't survive a FW dip. It pops, in the pressure difference in the water. Nor does it fair well in Hypo. That is why thats a preferred treatment.


----------

